# Have you ever dyed your hair?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If so, anything crazy?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Uh... I've gotten highlights...does that count? :

I don't want to change my hair color, I'm one of the lucky few people who have nice, straight, black, shiny hair that is NATURAL! lol


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't completely dye it a different color, but I do add blonde and mango(reddish) highlights. I'm naturally a redhead.

You need a highlight only option too.


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> If so, anything crazy?


Nothing fun and crazy. I've always wished I had darker hair so that I could put some really dark red highlights in it. My hair used to be really blonde and has gotten rather mousy over the years, so I just highlight it back so it's more blonde. Nothing fun and exciting, unfortunately.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

In school I used to go quite blonde, but now I stick to a few shades lighter then my natural color with a few dark blonde highlights so that it all blends in and looks more natural.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

My hair is light brown....i've dyed it almost completely black. and one time i dyed it a bright red which eventually turned pink....not on purpose. LOL Right now i have blonde highlights.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had blonde, red, frosted, black and now my hair is totally frizzy from it. I have grays coming in but I will grow old gracefully...or whatever...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Keeping my hair colored is my one splurge on myself. I started graying in my early 30's and so started the "at home" jobs. For quite a while as my roots would start showing I could see a definite salt and pepper. Now ( years later) I have my hair done every 5-6 weeks and when I see roots, they are ALL salt...... help, I've lost my pepper. LOLLOLLOLLOL I keep telling myself when I hit the big 60, I'll let it go "au natural"..................luckily, I have several years to go.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

In high school I colored my hair with Summer Blonde, which takes it a shade lighter each time. Eventually it was almost white, so I decided to go back to my original ash blonde. The dye turned my hair purple and green!

I have been everything from a platinum blonde to eggplant 

My hair is currently turning a really pretty silver white, so as soon as the majority of my roots show that color, I'm going au natural too.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Ooooo pick me, pick me, lol; I’ve had pink, purple, blue and the most gorgeous Red hair not all at the same time of course. I did try Black once but looked like Morticia Addams. I have naturally blonde hair that darkens slightly in the winter and I get bored easily


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I've always liked the color of my hair....sort of a chestnut brown. But I occassionally color now as I see them greys....but haven't been happy with the colors...too dark, too light or something is "off" and it doesn't look right with my complexion.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I didn't mean to do something crazy, but I learned the hard way that anything that says "cherry" in the name does freaky things to really dark hair. I used Cherry Cola once (I was in my late 30's with 3 teens) and it turned a really weird neon pink. Their was this kind of neon haze around my head for weeks. 

The kids were humiliated. 

Their friends thought it was cool.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

IVE BEEN GREY SINCE THE AGE OF 4 OR 5....Now Im 22 and 75%. Ive quit dying my hair altogether to try to get a pretty natural color without it being dead, lol.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> IVE BEEN GREY SINCE THE AGE OF 4 OR 5....Now Im 22 and 75%. Ive quit dying my hair altogether to try to get a pretty natural color without it being dead, lol.


My friend is the same way......she is CONSTANTLY dying her hair.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

where wuld you like me to start ive have crimson green pink purple blonde blue am now an unnaturel red head in chestnut how long will that last who knows well have to wait and see


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

I've done it temp. pink. Bad idea. Once red, bad idea, and sometimes I get it frosted.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm a natual strawberry blonde and quite happy that way! However, a couple years ago I did to temp wash out color in the shade of my natural red so I was more of a red all over. I liked it, but was glad to see it go back to my natural color. When I was red all over, people kept saying how I matched my dog!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

YEP! I'm a dark blonde that started going grey at about 19. I've done the all over color before, but now I just highlight it to help conceal the gray. once I feel I'm almost 100% gray then I'll stop coloring it and enjoy the WHITE!

Angie


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

When my kids bleach their hair, I'll do mine sometimes. Just for a change. I like the drastic change....


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> When I was red all over, people kept saying how I matched my dog!


Funny! I've actually taken my BC with me to my stylist to get a good match (dye job), b/c I want my hair to match my dog! Years ago, when I was showing my first Saluki (and my first CH), I went blonde to match his blonde ear feathering. :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My niece colored her hair wild hot fushia pink hair on Christmas night. It was wild and the day after Christmas when we went to the mall, we had no problem looking for her in the crowd because she STOOD out. Everyone looked at her, like she was a freak. I thought it was cute. And everytime she washed it to tone it down, it ended up being really funny red color. Her mother was very embarrased. 
I have added a lighter brown to mine and add lowlights to it. It looked great but it is very expensive to keep up.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

People constantly ask me if I dye my hair.... :uhoh:


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm naturally dark blonde...as soon as I turned 18 I started using sun-in (my mom would never let me use it growing up) and ever since then I have been a light blonde. summer 2006 I dyed it a light blonde..cause it was called fortune cookie and that sounded cool...then halloween 2006 I used a temp. dye to make it dark brown to be waldo (from where's waldo) on halloween..and as it washed out my hair looked green! Slowly it became blonde again
This year, I decided I wanted something different. I've been talking about dyeing it dark brown (not temp.) and I bought one and used it on....Thursday night...and...yeah, it's suppose to be a light brown..and my hair is just dark blonde again...but it looks green under florescent light :-( so, i'll be dyeing it a "medium rich brown" sometime next week...
Maybe this is what I get for buying the box stuff.


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

i once did half blond and half red.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

My hair has always been light blonde, but it has turned darker in my old age, doesn't want to commit to blonde or brunette, so I get blonde highlights twice a year. I'd really like to have red hair, but for some reason, every time I've tried it, it faded out quickly and it was too expensive to keep up.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I used to dye my hair different shades all the time. It was just fun to do something new.Till we moved here to IN and I met my Aunt, who dyed her hair all the time too and now has to wear a wig cause it fell out!:uhoh: I did just dye it last week.I was bored.Now I'm stuck with this "wannabe blond" color.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't gone too crazy, but my hair has either been dyed or highlighted for about 10 years now. I once did black on the underneath and mixed black with blonde on top. I really liked it, but that was the craziest I have ever gone.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I get high lights and low lights. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Right now its brown but it has been crazy red, blond, blond with black underneth, red with black underneth and even black with purple streaks that would glow in blacklight! Wicked!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

think I've had highlights put in 4 times in my life!! I love my natural color!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My hair is chestnut brown naturally (I think) LOL! It has been different colors throughout my adult life! I didn't much like my original color so when young thought it should be really dark so dyed it almost black. Then decided it should be blond so a friend bleached it for me and it turned CARROT colored! Had to go to a salon to get it fixed and bleached blond. It looked horrible blond so dyed it back chestnut brown and its been that ever since. I think if I let it grown out to natural color it would be mostly white

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I had t vote no on this one though I have been tympted to get me someone of that fake hair paint t paint in the bald spot. ROFL


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> I'm naturally dark blonde...as soon as I turned 18 I started using sun-in (my mom would never let me use it growing up) and ever since then I have been a light blonde. summer 2006 I dyed it a light blonde..cause it was called fortune cookie and that sounded cool...then halloween 2006 I used a temp. dye to make it dark brown to be waldo (from where's waldo) on halloween..and as it washed out my hair looked green! Slowly it became blonde again
> This year, I decided I wanted something different. I've been talking about dyeing it dark brown (not temp.) and I bought one and used it on....Thursday night...and...yeah, it's suppose to be a light brown..and my hair is just dark blonde again...but it looks green under florescent light :-( so, i'll be dyeing it a "medium rich brown" sometime next week...
> Maybe this is what I get for buying the box stuff.


The re-dye was mostly successful. 
Now it's a dark brown. yay.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I've colored my hair so much and for so long, I honestly don't know what color it is any more.

I love to add reds to it in the fall. I go darker and deeper in the winter. I add highlights in the spring. And really lighten it up with blonde in the summer.

I used to be very blonde, but at about 17 it started getting darker and I began lightening it. Then it became an addiction. When I'm bored, I change it. To me, hair is just an accessorie.


----------

